# What the fuck are these ?



## Popsicle (Nov 8, 2017)

Highly trained and know allot ! But I keep getting these fucking welts or bites what the fuck are they? Come when it gets warm cold but never in between . Opinions? Pic attached


----------



## vannevar (Nov 8, 2017)

those look like ant or maybe spider


----------



## creature (Nov 8, 2017)

look like chigger or mite bites..

they happen at only one place, or do they follow you?


----------



## Jerrell (Nov 9, 2017)

Are the farmers in the area bringing in their crops? I get bit/welts by something called a pirate bug or something like that this time of year once the farmers start doing their thing. It's kinda like a noseeum, but different.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Nov 9, 2017)

Popsicle said:


> Highly trained and know allot ! But I keep getting these fucking welts or bites what the fuck are they? Come when it gets warm cold but never in between . Opinions? Pic attached



Interesting article about them -

http://www.omaha.com/news/metro/pai...cle_b06f27e9-4975-5ea3-9ea6-0d1f2a673052.html

Has pics too.


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 9, 2017)

Yea as a matter of fact I slept in field other night at farms edge . I think more along the line is chigger ?


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 9, 2017)

These bugs hoist the black flag!


----------

